# How to build communication between Lenze Ethernet to CAN adapter EMF2180IB and drive



## Signode (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi;

We have Lenze servo drives 9300 series at one of printing machine. 

To build communication between Laptop and Lenze drives, we have two options;

1. PC system bus adapter type EMF2177IB
2. Ethernet to CAN adapter EMF2180IB

We have successfully build the communication by using adapter EMF2177IB via Easy Starter version V1.15.0.0 but we could not build communication by using EMF2180IB. 
If we do PING the adapter from Laptop, it pings successfully which means that communication from Laptop to adapter is ok but when we tap on INSERT as mentioned in atatched file, system unable to communicate with drives while cable connection from RS232 port of adapter EMF2180IB to drives is ok and tested. We need your help to build the communication. 

 I tried to talk to Lenze but no reply from them.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Wow. Ole blue eyes is back!


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Do you have the correct drivers installed? Why do you need both adapters?


----------



## Signode (Oct 9, 2016)

joebanana said:


> Do you have the correct drivers installed? Why do you need both adapters?



We already have PC system Bus adapter EMF2177IB.
The Ethernet to CAN adapter EMF2180IB has been provided with machine to go online with all drives.


----------

